
Show HN: Interactive blockchain backend tutorial [MVP] - lukaslukac
https://web3.coach/blockchain/backend-tutorial
======
lukaslukac
Visualizing backend learnings is difficult. I was brainstorming over the last
week how could I make the entire eBook where you build the blockchain from
scratch more... "user friendly".

So I created this MVP tutorial and would love to hear your feedback on it. Is
this a good step forward? Would you like to see more tutorials like this and
with more steps?

What would you add?

------
lukaslukac
First 1000 TBB testing tokens were transferred to the first student's account!
:) Can't insert an image here, Twitter link:
[https://twitter.com/Web3Coach/status/1272912331396259846](https://twitter.com/Web3Coach/status/1272912331396259846)

